# Issues with Windows XP's "Sound Recorder"



## Brittydagal (Dec 10, 2008)

Alrighty, well i've run into this problem a lot of times... well everytime actuallym so sadly I haven't used my sound recorder on my laptop for a long time. I've looked for answers and it seems like no one really can help me figure this out so i've decided to try this website . So pretty much what happens when I press the record button is it records...buttt... it's not recording any sounds OUTSIDE the computer... I know thats confusing so let me say more.. let's say I have a game that's going on in my computer and it has sound. well I will mute my computer to have it not record that sound right? but then when I hit the record button the sound recorder records THAT music (which is not playing out of my speakers...). do you get that? and then if *I *talk it wont record me! it's like it only hears whats in the computers "head". its really weird. and then theres another thing. if any of you guys have ever tried to record music onto your computer from a cd player or something like that you know what I mean when I say that you can get a little too close to the mic. what I mean is that when you get really close to the mic you get a TON of feedback. well this is what seems to happen. when I replay the newly recorded sounds it sounds like someone is BLARING the game's music to the point where its partly indesiferable and there is a TON of feadback. It is sooo hard to explain.. does ANYONE know what i'm talking about or how to fix it!!!???


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

Go to Control Panel > Sound and Audio Properties > Advanced > Options > Properties, click Recording, check all of the boxes > OK. That will show you all of the sources that can be recorded.

So if you want to record your voice through a microphone put a check in the select box under "Microphone". Right now it's recording right off the sound card so there should be a check under "Wave Out Mix", that's what it's called on my PC but it could be something a little different on yours.

If you want to record from a stereo hook up the output from the stereo to Line-in on your computer and record that way. If you want the music from a CD put it in a CD/DVD drive and rip the music to an mp3 or wave file.

Windows sound recorder is pretty limited in what it can do so get Audacity, a freeware audio recorder/editor.


----------

